# My Starfire tank - 90 x 45 x 45



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

So, under the encouragement of Default - I am going to post my first planned planted tank - Day 50.

I originally started the hobbie last year with a 20 gallon, then upgrade to a Starfire tank (90 x 45 x 45) under the bad influence of default and now my wallet is empty.. but no regrets 

Set up:

Starfire 90x45x45
ADA soil
Co2 injected @ 3 bubbles per sec
GLA inline diffuser 
Aqua clear 50
Hydor 240
Eheim pro4 600
Some Taiwanese branded 4 x T5HO fixture that I got from AI (might need upgrades) - they're all 6700K bulbs.
Defaults secret sauce for dosing

So far so good - I have come to term with GSA here and there that I usually just clean out during my weekly maintenance. I don't think I can keep a 100% Algae free tank but, the ones I have now on rocks and wood seems nice.

Plants:
F - Glossostigma / Dwarf Sag
M - Lobelia Cardinalis
M - Ferns (needle, and trident)
B - Limnophila sessiflora / hipporoides / Java ferns / Jungle Val (can't really see it)

Random mosses

- Fissidens Fontanus
- Spiky Moss
- Flame Moss

Looks kinda messy right now, it's due for a trim this weekend - will be moving the Repens to the back and hippuroides to the front (switching them as you can't even see the hippuroides right now)


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Well done, I like it!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing amazing


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

What light are you using? Does glossos require high light or co2? I'm planning a discus tank (they don't take co2 well) but Glossos is my favorite plant.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

They're the AP brand fixture (some Taiwanese one I picked up from Aquatic Inspiration, it was on sale so it was about 100 bucks)

it's 4 x 39 w T5H0 bulb, right now it's stock bulbs at 6700K - based on the wattage its about 3.5 wpg but that doesn't really mean much in big tanks... and i don't have a par meter to tell you if it's actually high light or not, but if i were to guess, it's probably med to high light since all the other stuff took off.

I am thinking of replacing two of the bulbs with Giesemann Super Flora to bring out more reds in my tank. 

I think glosso requires a both - light to make it carpet, otherwise it will grow tall. 

my carpeting took about 30 days or so... here's a picture of day 1.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful, a real green thumb. The addition of the Aquaflora bulbs will make it even more stunning.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Picked up two bulbs of 39 w super Flora today, looks pretty awesome, will update this weekend after a big trim, it's due.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't mind the GSA, can't seem to shake them off Anubias - but I think it's flowering?? Doesn't look like a leaf.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

must be doing something right, my Anubias is flowering!


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Did some changes to the tank, ripped out all the glosso as it was getting too much of a hassle to maintain..

I think i like the new look, the black on the soil contrasts well with the red/green.. 

Oh, and those crypts are taking off and I can't stop them.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking good! I gave up on glosso a while back too  But isn't that glosso in it's vertical form that you have in the middle at the front?


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

yeah it is,

I just kept a few stems for the just 'just in case i want to carpet again'

lol


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Looks very nice! And you're right, the colour contrast is good. My red plants just doesbt have the deep hue red colour. I'm wondering if it's my light...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

A new look for 2018. Hand got itchy over the break and finally pulled the trigger to do the rescape - no more jungle look.

Still a little hazy - hopefully the water clears up soon.

Going for slower growing plants for less maintanece

- Ferns (needle / trident)
- Fissidens
- Buces (got like 5-6 different kinds)
- AR mini
- Lud. Super mini red
- Blyxa
- Jungle Val
- Anubias


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The sand really brightens the whole tank, I think it'll look even better once the stones in the beach are moved. That Fissidens branch though..


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Teemote said:


> A new look for 2018. Hand got itchy over the break and finally pulled the trigger to do the rescape - no more jungle look.
> 
> Still a little hazy - hopefully the water clears up soon.
> 
> ...


Very nice tank, move the rocks off the white sand it will look better.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks amazing!

I love the buce garden-what a great idea.

And yeah, that fissidens log...wow.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

looks amazing nice job , miss my planted tank ....


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

More updates!

After a long battle on LED vs t5HO, I have decided, under Default's bad influence (jk!), I went all out on 2 x Kessil A160 Tuna Sun for my 90P tank.

Note - no regrets, except the wallet is a little thin now.

Loving the color / shimmer of it, and some reason, the tank look so much sharper!!

Here's some pictures updated - I started to grow buce and it's finally filling in nicely after 6 months.


----------



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

Look awesome man, love the lights!


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Sooooo... the noob phase is over (hopefully) - randomly hacking things together for a year and a half is done!

Finally took the time to clean the tank, and hull everything out and re-scaped.

Going for a nice clean low maintenance tank.. 

Here's what it looks like now!

No more Stem plants
No more Fast growers

What's in the tank

- Buce (7-8 different sp.)
- Anubias (few different sp.)
- some Fissiden Moss
- Java Ferns (Trident, needle, Windelov


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Teemote said:


> Going for a nice clean low maintenance tank.


You'll get bored in a bit and return to the stems... it'll start with just one red one tucked away in the back or maybe some AR mini in the front...


----------



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

Any updates on the new scape?


----------

